# first pregnancy baby lost



## jojo23

jus found out today my little bub has dies at 22 weeks. no heartbeat at scan due to low fluid. am absolutely heartbroken and trying to come to terms with things. i know ill have to give birth maybe monday but im so terrified and cant imagine the emotion of giving birth and not bringin home my baby. im also so scared about labour in general. hope all you ladies are ok and doing well xx


----------



## SassyLou

So sorry :hugs:


----------



## BabyBoyle

Jojo my hearts broken but it's breaking for you.

Horrific thong to go through and it's NOT easy and it will feel like this for a while. Your days are exactly same as me, thurs n waiting till Monday. 

Do not worry about the labour, you are looked after so well by the nurses and midwives, if your hurting, they can help physical pain.

If it gives you any slight ray of hope, when my little girl was born after a sore labour (allergy to the painkillers!) I was so peaceful, calm, no tears. 

Just enjoy the time you have with baby, kisses, cuddles, photos, hold baby, talk to baby and you can keep hold of baby as long as you want.

Honestly sweetheart don't be scared of labour, I'd do it all over again just to replay the 25 hours I had with her.

Your baby is beautiful, and you will get to see that, unfortunately baby couldn't wait to meet their special mummy, so came early.


Nothing I can say will make it easier, but if you want to talk, I am here. 

Big hugs sweets xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## amy_1234

Big hugs to you Hun so sorry you are having to go through this x


----------



## cindersmcphee

So sorry honey. I had lost my baby zac at 16 week scan. Had died between 14-15 weeks. I was also dreading labour but it was nowhere near as bad as I had expected. Was painfull but manageable. My blood pressure did go really low at a couple of points and was really faint. I went into hospital on the Friday morning, had the first tablet inserted at 11.15 and delivery was over by 14.10. I didnt need seperate tablet as my body reacted really quickly.
The most painfull part for me was for about an hour before waters burst, the actual delivery of baby and placenta was not painful. I had been a bit worried about going to loo and delivering there on my own as had read a few stories about that. What happened was midwife had come in to check me and insert tablet but said I would go to loo first. Stood up and felt straight away that baby was coming. So midwife came to loo with me and was all over in a couple mins. I was standing up and was a bit faint and midwife delivered him. I didnt see anything at this point only bit of blood on floor. Another midwife came in and helped me back to bed. One push and placenta followed. After that physically I felt fine.
Hardest things for me on the day were finding out sex, I hadn't know he was a boy, hospital giving me a lovely embroidered blanket with little name tags for baby that volunteers make and midwife crying when she said goodbye to us.
Also had cremetion yesterday for baby (just me and hubby went, was private to us and basically just 2 minutes silence. Left some roses and sat for a few minutes. We are not religious so no minister or anything). Hardest thing was seeing his name written down with my surname on the board. As I thought that is first and last time I will ever see his name.
You will have lots of decisions to make after the delivery. Wether you want a post mortem. Wether you want to see baby or not. Wether you want photos. Also if you want burial or cremation. Also you can take baby home and make own funeral arrangements or hospital will organise. 
You just need to try and find best way to cope and get through the next couple of weeks. If you want to ask anything ask away on here or pm me.


----------



## nattys

I am so sorry for your loss xx :hugs:


----------



## baileykenz

ohh i feel for u hun..
big hug and x for u..
so so sorry xx


----------



## vermeil

so sorry for your loss... the ladies here are great and will help you through this difficult time :hugs:


----------



## tryforbaby2

:cry: I am so so sorry


----------



## Deli

I'm so sorry sweetheart. There are some lovely ladies on here who will be of tremendous support to you. Thinking of you.xx


----------



## qt_nurse

Sorry for your loss... ):


----------



## jojo23

thank you all so much for your wonderful support. have an appointment today to talk to doctor about what'll happen so trying to stay strong for that! thanks again ladies xx


----------



## lynz85

oh dear poor you. My heart goes out to you and your family. I really hope its all done soon and you can spend time cuddling your baby. x


----------



## babesx3

Massive hugs to you!! :hugs:
if u have any questions not already answered feel free to pm me :friends:


----------



## Weeplin

I'm so sorry hon :hugs:


----------



## apple_sauce

:hugs: I am so sorry for your loss. If you need anything feel free to pm me. :hugs:


----------



## louise1302

so sorry hun


----------



## izzys_girl

oh wow.. i'm soooo sorry for your loss! *hugs*


----------



## miss cakes

i followed your threads in second tri just wanted to send you big hugs xxx


----------



## Semanthia

I'm so sorry. 
I gave birth to my baby (almost 21 weeks) yesterday. I had bad back labor and felt burning and pain in my hip area but if I didnt have that it wouldn't have been as bad. I remember telling my husband as both my hand clasped his that it wasn't fair that it hurt so much and we can't even keep her. You will be fine, I think the pain of losing her hurts more than giving birth to her. At the end she kind of shot out, my body pushed her out itself and then there was instant relief. It burned only a little while she was coming out. 
I wish you the best of luck, its hard to deal with but you will make it. Be strong. If you'd like to talk I'm here and I can relate.


----------



## spellfairy

i m so sorry for your loss:( x


----------



## ashley2pink

So so sorry:hugs:


----------

